# typo3 - RTE wird nicht angezeigt...



## aggrajag (30. Mai 2006)

hi, ich bekomme auch immer nur die meldung
Der Editor wird geladen. Bitte warten...
sowohl im firefox als auch im IE.
egal wie lange ich warte da tut sich gar nix.

ach ja.. ich hab an den rechte einstellungen nichts geändert.


----------



## modstyle (3. Juli 2006)

Hi!

Welche Version von Typo3 verwendest du und welchen RTE? Den standard-mäßig installierten oder einen anderen?


----------



## aggrajag (24. Juli 2006)

sry dass ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet hab:

typo3 ist die latest stalbe version 4.0.
und der standard-RTE.

im typo3 forum gibts auch keine antworten auf dieses problem aber viele scheinen dasselbe problem wie ich zu haben.


----------



## Moan (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo aggrajag, 

ich habe dasselbe Problem und auch schon gegoogled. Vielleicht hilft dir das hier: http://www.typo3.net/forum/list/list_post//41114/?page=1&sword=The editor is being loaded#pid167055

Mir hat es leider nicht geholfen, aber andern in dem Forum schon. Möge es dir helfen! ;-)

Könntest du mir vielleicht erklären, wie du bis jetzt die rtehtmlarea in deine extension eingebunden hast? Oder benutzt du die nur im BE?

Grüße

Dani


----------



## aggrajag (13. September 2006)

hi bin bisher nicht weitergekommen und hab mich seitdem auch eher mit opencms und joomla beschäftigt.

joomla hat den RTE auch im FE!
ich check aber nicht wieso alle leute RTEs haben wollen, "dummen" authoren gibt man doch besser formularstrecken mit exakten bezeichnungen, wie:
header1 (max. 50 zeichen...)
header2
teaser
content usw.

is doch doof wenn der author ausgegraute buttons im RTE sieht und von den viiiieeelen features doch keins benutzen darf..


----------



## Sway (16. September 2006)

Bei TYPO3 kannst du die RTE-Buttons nach belieben entfernen. HTMLArea is da sehr flexibel und Sinn macht es auch die Buttons zu entfernen, anstatt sie nur auszugrauen.


----------



## aggrajag (16. September 2006)

das geht ja sicher auch in anderen cms. welche ohne proprietäre sprache


----------

